# Melo III mini glass



## Soutie (30/7/16)

so.... the glass on my wife's pico broke this evening and we sorta need a replacement. Are there any retail stores in joburg where we can get one tomorrow or are we resigned to getting one online on Monday?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/16)

I got replacements in PTA. http://www.eciggies.co.za/


----------



## Soutie (30/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got replacements in PTA. http://www.eciggies.co.za/



Rob, it was your advice that made me buy that pico initially, I guess it's only right that I now buy the glass from you. See you in the morrow

Do you have an address there, I can't see one on your site but in fairness I'm browsing on a phone and it's as painful as hell.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/16)

@Soutie I'm not a vendor and don't own any vape shops... I'm just a lunatic vaper! Just check that Eciggies are open on a Sunday. I see they have a cell number... just give them a call before you dash off to PTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (30/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Soutie I'm not a vendor and don't own any vape shops... I'm just a lunatic vaper! Just check that Eciggies are open on a Sunday. I see they have a cell number... just give them a call before you dash off to PTA.




Rob, shot bud, For sure not the first bit of good advice you have given me. I'll give them a scream in the morning. Maybe we can blow a few clouds together at Vapecon regardless, one lunatic to another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/16)

Soutie said:


> Rob, shot bud, For sure not the first bit of good advice you have given me. I'll give them a scream in the morning. Maybe we can blow a few clouds together at Vapecon regardless, one lunatic to another



Amped for VapeCon... Seeya there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

